# H60 Carburetor Replacement?



## Snapper 524 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was thinking about getting a new carb for the old Ariens. First I looked for the diagram to my tecumseh engine H60-75003b. Apparently this is a rare engine and I could not find diagrams so I used the diagram for the 75003g. The original carb was part 631068A but is no longer available. The replacement is part 631827 but that is very expensive at $98. 

Carburetor 631827 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com

Main question is there a newer (and cheaper) tecumseh carb that could be used on a H60? What other carb options are there?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Two words: "e" "bay"! 

If you search there for "Tecumseh H60 carburetor" a number of choices come up. None is exactly right but most could work with a little creativity.

The choice seems to be between ones with the right throttle connection and the wrong choke lever like this: Carburetor 632230 for Tecumseh 632230, 632272, H30, H50, H60, HH60 Mount Gaskets or this: New Carburetor For TECUMSEH TROY BILT HORSE TILLERS 5HP 6HP H30 50 H60 HH60 Carb or 100 others that appear to be the same carb.

...and ones with a choke lever that's about right, but the wrong connection on the throttle like this: Carburetor w Gasket Tecumseh 631827 H60 Engine Carb 615 | eBay

I think the "path of least resistance" would be to buy one of the former ones, and swap over your current choke lever and shaft.

One thing to watch for on the 'bay is that many sellers are overseas and it'll take forever for your part to arrive. If you want it faster, choose a USA seller or go to Amazon and search for "tecumseh h60 carburetor". They have a bunch of them too (probably all the same carb) and if you're a prime member you can get it in two days for free.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:iagree:


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

$100 is not really bad for a Carburetor , especially for a OEM tecumseh
My aftermarket sources i use do not list an aftermarket carb for this so thats safe to assume all "Aftermarkets" that are found out there are straight from china and are not in compliance with the OPEAA quality standards.
If you cant find a local one or one online send me a PM, I deal in Tecumseh parts

You could also salvage your carb you have now, rebuild kits are only $12.00 if you just need it cleaned out


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

YEP - I do exactly what Elaw says. Why spend $12 for a kit + shipping on a carb that might run good when your done, OR - just spend $24 w/ free shipping for a new one that just needs a lever swapped and will run like new? No brainer there......


----------

